# Couldn't Sleep, so I made this.



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

I have found on Pinterest how to make 3D items for cards. So, being I couldn't sleep and I like white tiger items, I made my own White Tiger shadow box. I put 2 layers for the tiger using foam dots and I cut out the rock formation and put a single layer with foam dots for this too. I printed an image on transparency film for the front. I found on Pinterest how to make a paper photo frame. I took the measurements from the template, and made my own to fit a larger photo. I used 12 x 12 card stock to make the frame. It was easy and fun to do.


----------



## augiesouth (Sep 14, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

That is amazing but I can't believe you did it when you couldn't sleep.

It is 2:50AM at the moment and although cards and papercrafts are my favourite things to do I could not do them when I can't sleep.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful. I hope you sleep better tonight. I usually just turn the light on a read a bit more, but your time was much more productive, and now you have a beautiful picture to display.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Very nice. It looks like he is walking right to you. That is a beautiful card.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you for the compliment. Him looking like he is walking to you is the look I wanted. The stone arch is also raised. I LOVE using the transparency film for projects. I use them for other card projects too. This one is a photo frame that is 3/8 inch thick. I made it out of black paper so it really looks like a frame. I put white paper around the top edge of the frame so the design in the transparency would show on the frame edge. It was great fun to make. It evolved as I progressed.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

I have sleep problems frequently. I have found that when I start something that is really neat like this, I have a hard time stopping until it is complete. I start with a simple idea, then it evolves as I get into the project. I was really thrilled with how this worked out. It has the mitered corners on the frame. I thought the picture frame template was really neat. I printed it on plain white paper to fold it to see how it looked. I then adapted the template to work for what I wanted. The background pic is behind the folded sides of the frame. I love this technique. I get excited when I learn new things that work out so well.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

randiejg said:


> Beautiful. I hope you sleep better tonight. I usually just turn the light on a read a bit more, but your time was much more productive, and now you have a beautiful picture to display.


I seem to go in phases with my sleep problem. It is a result of domestic violence years ago. It may take me a week or so to get back on a "normal" sleep schedule. I don't like it, but not a big deal with not working and living alone.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is lovely :thumbup:


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> That is lovely :thumbup:


Thank you. It was fun to make.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely work


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

willi66 said:


> Lovely work


Thank you. I had so much fun making this one, I am trying to think who in my family may enjoy one that focuses on their personal interest.

Maybe one for my daughter to give her husband for Father's Day.


----------



## craftybetty (Mar 15, 2016)

very nice. you do good work


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

craftybetty said:


> very nice. you do good work


Thank you. After raising 3 children, 1 grand child and attempts with 2 husbands, it is my time to have the nice things that I LIKE. So, I have learned how to make them rather than buying them. I am Happy.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Lovely card. Wish you happiness and comfort.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

craftyone51 said:


> Lovely card. Wish you happiness and comfort.


Thank you for your compliment and your well wishes. I am happy. I frequently get the Wonderful serene feeling when doing various things. Life is good.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It's really lovely.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

What a beautiful card! I'm sorry to hear what you have had to live through. Good that you are recovering. 
Wishing you peace,


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

dagmargrubaugh said:


> What a beautiful card! I'm sorry to hear what you have had to live through. Good that you are recovering.
> Wishing you peace,


Thank you. Life is good.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I love your work of art!


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

mollyannhad said:


> I love your work of art!


Thank you. I am extremely happy with the end result myself.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Very talented


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Jedmo said:


> Very talented


Thank you.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

CaroleJS said:


> Thank you. After raising 3 children, 1 grand child and attempts with 2 husbands, it is my time to have the nice things that I LIKE. So, I have learned how to make them rather than buying them. I am Happy.


Its beautiful.

I had to snicker at your comment " attempts with 2 husbands". I'm not trying to be rude I have never heard it put that way.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Pretty


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

crafterwantabe said:


> Its beautiful.
> 
> I had to snicker at your comment " attempts with 2 husbands". I'm not trying to be rude I have never heard it put that way.


You are not rude at all. Both ended in divorce. It was my attempt with humor about 2 divorces. I am glad I was able make you snicker.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

That is so pretty. I love the way you made it.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow!!!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

My husband grew up in Eugene and has a lot of family there. Are there any good yarn shops? I would love to have a place to wander when I am overwhelmed with family!


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Very nice card!


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> My husband grew up in Eugene and has a lot of family there. Are there any good yarn shops? I would love to have a place to wander when I am overwhelmed with family!


We now have a Hobby Lobby at the Gateway Mall. We also have the JoAnn Fabrics (we have 2, 1 in Eugene and 1 in Springfield) along with Benjamin Franklin Crafts that is within walking distance to Gateway Mall (across from it on a side street) and we have Michael's. There is a yarn specialty shop in Southeast Eugene also. 
Knit Shop Inc
2811 Oak St # A
Eugene, OR 97405
(541) 434-0430
And
Soft Horizons Fibre
412 East 13th Avenue
Eugene, OR 97401
(541) 343-0651


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

jdwilhelm said:


> Wow!!!


Thank you.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

CaroleJS said:


> I have sleep problems frequently. I have found that when I start something that is really neat like this, I have a hard time stopping until it is complete. I start with a simple idea, then it evolves as I get into the project. I was really thrilled with how this worked out. It has the mitered corners on the frame. I thought the picture frame template was really neat. I printed it on plain white paper to fold it to see how it looked. I then adapted the template to work for what I wanted. The background pic is behind the folded sides of the frame. I love this technique. I get excited when I learn new things that work out so well.


Back when I was painting, there were a couple of women in the group who did their best work during the wee hours of the morning (night?). And upon reading several painting magazines, I noted that several of the artists who had written books and articles also commented that they often got up during the night to paint.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow, very impressive! I really like this! You are quite creative~


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

CaroleJS said:


> We now have a Hobby Lobby at the Gateway Mall. We also have the JoAnn Fabrics (we have 2, 1 in Eugene and 1 in Springfield) along with Benjamin Franklin Crafts that is within walking distance to Gateway Mall (across from it on a side street) and we have Michael's. There is a yarn specialty shop in Southeast Eugene also.
> Knit Shop Inc
> 2811 Oak St # A
> Eugene, OR 97405
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

raindancer said:


> Wow, very impressive! I really like this! You are quite creative~


Thank you. I have found how to use the transparency film, and it so useful to enhance cards and so many other items. When I found the template for the photo frame and started thinking about it, I wanted to have something to protect from dust and fingers the items I put in the frame. Printing an image to enhance the project and put it on the front was just perfect. To have the image on the transparency show on the front edges of the frame, I used bright white photo paper scraps on the edge of the frame. It turned out better than I had imagined.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

You are very talented. This is a fantastic card.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Fourel said:


> You are very talented. This is a fantastic card.


Thank you. It was a lot of fun to do and very gratifying when I had it completed.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Very nice!


----------

